
Logs a detailed history of executed terminal commands for easier access on Unix - unknownymouse
https://github.com/SkrewEverything/Command-Cache/blob/master/README.md
======
temporallobe
This looks like a neat idea but the use case seems very specific. I have
always found history (which I always alias to “hh”) to be very useful,
combined with !<number> to quickly execute previous commands. The README
doesn’t do enough to explain exactly how to use it, besides 3 screenshots.

